# Firestone vs. Easystreet rear bags on a mk4?



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

Contemplating between the firestones and the easystreets (both from AAC). I've heard good things about the easystreets (mainly from ryanmiller) but it seems like 99% of the people on here run the Firestones.
And yes, I searched. A lot. So please post your pictures & reviews!
Courtesy of AAC:


















_Modified by dmoney at 12:09 AM 5-4-2010_


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Firestone vs. Easystreet rear bags on a mk4? (dmoney)*

I have the airlift rears going in tomorrow so i'll let you know my feelings on them then.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i have the airlifts, they ride great, and have lots of lift and drop. i had the firestones with my hast setup, in a side by side comparison i dont think one is better then the other


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

I may be biased but I say Air Lift > Firestone


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

They're both nice. Airlifts have a slightly better mounting system since they are mounted to the body and spring seat. Firestones are smaller though and have more exhaust clearance. It's a tie between the two really


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

What about this? http://www.airassisted.com/AirBags-Firestone/c1_9/p29/F9000-Tapered-Sleeve/product_info.html








Firestone F9000s

Look very similar to the air lift rears just without a bracket but one could always be made.


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

I saw that too but didn't want to mess with making brackets. Ordered the AAC Firestone kit a few days ago


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

So clean, who's car is that?


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

It's mine


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Do you still have the R?


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

I do indeed but it's a very vain vehicle and kept insisting on some cosmetic surgery


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

whats the setup on the silver gti??


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

I have heard horror stories about the Firestones before, and nothing about the Easystreet. However, this was a long time ago, and things have probably changed. I am also biased when I say easystreet :thumb


----------



## MkIII Jetta (Feb 16, 2007)

i had the firestones in and they seemed to rub a little bit with the fitting when you aired them up and down...i didnt have them in long enough to wear through, but one broke...so i needed a quick set that i could get to my door the next day so i went with air lift and i gotta say they are great...a lot of travel with them and no rubbing issues what so ever


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

SuperBacon said:


> I have heard horror stories about the Firestones before, and nothing about the Easystreet. However, this was a long time ago, and things have probably changed. I am also biased when I say easystreet :thumb


 100% of those stories i have read were installer errors.


----------



## smokedoutVR6 (Jan 30, 2004)

firestone


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

Thanks guys! And nice GTI!


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Dude.. D just run Air house 2's with koni shocks mang!


----------

